# Esophascopy with balloon dilation and Botox injection cpt code



## kpichon (Apr 19, 2017)

I am having trouble finding an appropriate cpt code for Esophagoscopy with Balloon Dilation and Botox Injection.  I almost think it should be unlisted 43499.  Doctors note says cricopharyngeal dilation and chemodenervation. Has anyone coded this before.

Thank you


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have coded these before.   Can you paste a copy of the body of the operative note (procedure detail) in a post for me to look at?    
*Please do NOT post the patient name, date of birth, medical record number, or any other identifying information.   
*
Or you can answer these questions:

1.  What kind of esophagoscope was used, rigid or flexible?
2.  Was the balloon dilation less than 30 mm in diameter?


Thanks!

Jennifer M. Connell, CPPM, CPCO, CPMA, CPB, CPC, CPC-I, CPC-P, CENTC


----------

